# Inputfeld für Preiseingabe



## darkspider (18. Feb 2006)

Hallo Leute

Ich möchte das mein input Feld so formatiert wird, dass ein preis eingegeben werden kann und der punkt immer so gesetzt wird, dass zwei nachkommastellen und mindistens ein null vor dem Punkst entsteht.

Leider habe ich noch nicht so riesen Ahnung von Java und währe darum ganz Froh um euren Rat.

Besten Dank
darkspider


----------



## André Uhres (18. Feb 2006)

Heisst das, daß das Eingabefeld blockiert bleiben soll, solange die Bedingungen nicht erfüllt sind?
Also z.B.:   0,3  --> Eingabe wird blockiert.


----------



## lin (18. Feb 2006)

wenn dus ohne blockieren willst, kannst du auch ein JFormattedTextField nehmen...


----------



## darkspider (18. Feb 2006)

Also erstmal vielen dank für eure Antworten.

Nein, das feld soll nicht Blockiert werden sondern wenn das Feld verlassen wird, soll automatisch bei zum beispiel der eingabe 3 ein 3.00 enstehen.

Also sowei ich das mit google gesehen habe, geht der Tip von lin in diese Richtung. Daher bitte ich dir mir mal genau wieder zu geben ich ich das in einem Normalen Html Dokument für ein <input> Feld verwenden kann.
Wie gesagt, habe ich mit Java noch nicht sehr viel am Hut, sondern hab mich bisher mehr auf PHP konzentriert.

Also Besten Dank schon mal
darkspider


----------



## lin (18. Feb 2006)

*JAVA != JAVASCRIPT*






 :wink:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## darkspider (18. Feb 2006)

sorry, tut mir ja leid

Trozdem danke für Eure Mühe
darkspider


----------



## lin (18. Feb 2006)

wollte mich nur deutlich ausdrücken :wink:
jetzt hat ein mod deine Frage ins richtige Unterforum verschoben, folglich solltest du auch bald eine Antwort erhalten


----------

